# Leave it to me papa.



## jokensmoken (May 15, 2019)

As old age was setting in, Mr Vitto was having a hard time getting the ground tilled for his tomatoes.
His son Vinnie who usually helped couldn't because he was in prison.
Mr. Vitto, who wrote Vinny regularly told Vinny about his problems tilling the garden.
Vinnie sent his dad the response...
"Papa, 
DON'T DIG UP THE GARDEN!!!
That's where I buried the body.
Love,  Vinnie"
The next morning the police showed up at Mr. Vittos house armed with shovels and dug up every square inch of the garden.
A couple days later Mr. Vitto got another letter from his son...
"Papa, 
That was the best I could do under the circumstances...happy planting.
Love Vinnie"


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 15, 2019)

Good one...JJ


----------



## zwiller (May 15, 2019)

Yes, good one.  All joking aside, my old man has that ability and it's almost a superpower.  Not sure what it is called.  Foresight or something.  If I need to do anything, I tell him my plan and he'll be like, nah, this is what you do and then my mind is blown.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 15, 2019)

good laugh thanks.

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 30, 2019)

Popa's tax dollars at work.
Gary


----------

